# Are Radiata Pine and Tassie Oak safe to use for a chopping board?



## TheWoodfather (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd like to make a couple of End Grain chopping boards, they seem to be a rite of passage for any woodworker.

The only wood really available near me is that from Bunnings / Masters or a couple of smaller yards, the problem is their wood ranges from Radiata Pine to Tassie Oak and back again.

I assume the Oak is fine to use but it is pricey and quite boring to look at.

1. Is the structural Pine sold at these stores safe to use from a poison perspective?
2. Is Pine a bad choice because it is too soft or water absorbent?

Anyone made boards from these woods before that can help guide me?
Cheers!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't for a few reasons,

1. It's porous and absorbent.
2. There's no telling what they sprayed on it.
3. It's just not very pretty.

That's just me though. But you know, you work with what you got.


----------



## TheWoodfather (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks mate, yep, I may just have to wait to get my hands on proper timber. You're right, probably the safest way to go.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Shipping to Australia might be prohibitive: http://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-lumber-projects/cutting-board-package/


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Just did a search on tassie oak and found that it is eucalyptus. I then did a search on eucalyptus cutting boards and they are available for sale, so it would seem that it would be ok to make cutting boards from it.


----------

